# Headspace in the barrel?



## Boatboy24

My Winery Series Super Tuscan went into the Vadai yesterday without significant issues. I did overflow by a couple ounces, but count that as a rookie mistake. I took out just a bit of wine (maybe an ounce or two) to make room for the stopper and closed it up with an 8.5 stopper and airlock. A couple hours later, I had some wine in the airlock, so I switched that out and removed another ounce or two from the barrel. All has been well since, but I'm wondering now just how full I should try and get the barrel. Obviously, you don't want too much headspace, but as warmer temps arrive in spring, I'd imagine you would want to allow for a bit of expansion. So, how much room is the right amount, and how can you tell if you're there?


----------



## GreginND

Well, if you just transferred wine that was colder than the barrel it will expand a little. But you won't need to worry about spring expansion. You'll lose some to evaporation and will be topping up before then.


----------



## Boatboy24

Greg:

You are absolutely right. And this wine will be out of the barrel long before spring. The barrel and the wine were both in my basement, within ten feet of each other, so I don't think temp differential was an issue. That's what got me to thinking initially. 

Jim


----------



## joea132

Jim, I was told to keep the barrel full only to the edge of the heads, leaving the curve empty. I don't believe in that myself. I cut down a bung to my barrel and top off right to the bunghole. No sense allowing extra oxygen on the wine.


----------



## altavino

Barrels should be topped right up. So far that when you push the bung all the way in a little wine spills out.
Wipe it up and smile with the knowledge its full.

Headspace equals increased risk of oxidization and spoilage nasties like myconderma or VA.

Don't forget your so2. Barrels chew up free so2 way more than glass carboys do. 

Leaving the curve empty is quite frankly just about the worst thing you can do in a barrel. 
Top up regularly should just about be a one of wine makings 10 commandments.


----------



## ibglowin

Especially with these small barrels, your already getting lots of micro-ox in a short period of time due to the high wood to wine ratio compared to the big 55G barrels. Keep it topped up once a week. I fill mine to right at the bottom the the wood through the opening. This allows for full insertion of your stopper with no spillage. Once you have everything temperature equilibrated you should not see any more wine seeping out the top.

Happy Oaking!


----------



## firefighterbob

If your wine has gone through mlf why are you using an air lock?Solid silicone bung is the way to go.Also if you want to leave a little space for temp variation top off with argon gas.


----------



## ldmack3

In "From Vines to Wines" they say to use a solid bung and alternate rotating the barrel between the 10 and 2:00 position to keep the bung hole area saturated. A little concerned of the bung popping and losing wine, getting air in the barrel, etc.

Recommendation?


----------



## firefighterbob

I've been using oak barrels for 8 years and have never tilted except when stirring the lees.My barrel is sitting on a roller setup for that purpose.I do this once a month for the first 4 months.I do make sure the bung is in very tight.If you are not stirring no need to tilt.When topping off, bring wine up until it just touches the bottom of the bung hole.I always spray the bung and the area around the bung hole with EVER CLEAR when im finished.Sanitation,it's a good thing.


----------

